# Poor Language on Timed Goals and "getting" or "collecting" specific fish



## dabbler (Dec 6, 2017)

*Poor Language on Timed Goals and "getting" or "collecting" specific fish*

I dislike how it says
"Black Bass Collecting! Get 5 of them."

as I would read this to mean that get can also be purchase on the market.

side note :  5 of one rare fish in 1 day?!?!?! kinda bs imo


----------



## lPeachy (Dec 6, 2017)

I think buying them counts though? 
I might be wrong but I thought I accidentally completed one of those by buying from a box and was pleasantly surprised.
However even if i had completed it by buying from a box I suspect it could've been a bug as it was before these updates and fixes and it certainly wouldn't be the first bug i've encountered in this game


----------



## dabbler (Dec 6, 2017)

i've attempted to complete these before by purchasing them and it didn't work.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 6, 2017)

Buying them from a market box hasn't worked for me either.  When the needed thing is as rare as a black bass I just skip it.  I am not going to dedicate that much time to playing.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 6, 2017)

Ive found that purchasing to complete the goal doesn't work (even if it could have previously). I also had questions about the way it was worded and tried purchasing a black bass hopeful that it would work and it didn't count.


----------



## Destron (Dec 6, 2017)

I actually completed one by buying stuff once, but only once, and it hasn't happened since so I guess it was a bug. Had a timed goal to collect 10 coral shells, and I couldn't find any. I also had a few requests to fulfill so I bought some and it gave me credit for the goal. But just yesterday I was in the same boat and bought some to fulfill requests and they didn't count.

I mean it does say to collect them, so I never assumed buying would work, I assumed that literally meant get out and collect them.


----------



## shayx (Dec 6, 2017)

Timed goal: "Host 4 animals at your campsite"
Me: *Well that's odd.  I am currently at my max of hosting, which is well above 4."
Me: *I'll just swap out a few, that should be good.*
Me: *No?  Oh, there are four new animals.*
Me: "WHY NOT JUST SAY HOST 4 NEW ANIMALS?!"


----------

